# Broward Spillways



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

I only have experience on the spillways of griffin cannal, I've caught snook on clouser minnows being swam at the mouth of the spillway tube, no casting, and no approaching the edge either, just lowering it from the tip to the water. Also I've had good results with a sinking line and a white muddler type fly retrieved close to the bottom. And on the light side I've used 4wt rods with micro Minnows or # 8 clousers.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

A pilchard or mullet pattern. Small toad pattern has caught me lots of fish as well.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

I havent tossed flies at them yet, but Ive seen alot of people catch snook on shrimp while i was using mullet, i bet sinking line wit a shrimp pattern will be god.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Go for a Mayan Cichlid pattern. I tied a tilapia pattern once, and on the first cast, hooked into a huge canal poon and popped the 20lb tippet. I never tied another one again, because it was so much time into that one fly, and lost it on the first cast. I didn't even get any photos of the pattern to replicate it. It all happened so fast. lol


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Not on the actual spillways but on the same canal system, I've jumped several small tarpon on the small ones #4 and #2... nothing on the big one #2/0 though.


----------

